# Multi purpose Assembly Table



## johnf (25 Nov 2013)

Hi Lads i thought I would show you my new height adjustable mobile assembly work table
Takes 400lb load easy to move foot brake locking and rise and fall on foot pedals 
Pictures taken on phone so not all that sharp 
John
First the top




Then start to build the torsion box






top fitted




Infeed outfeed use




Lowered for assembly or cutting sheets








Clamping system




Perfectly flat


----------



## Charlie Woody (25 Nov 2013)

Neat idea!

Is that an old hospital bed that you are using?

I'm afraid there is not enough room in my workshop for something like that.


----------



## johnf (26 Nov 2013)

Charlie Woody":szlhrirm said:


> Neat idea!
> 
> Is that an old hospital bed that you are using?
> 
> I'm afraid there is not enough room in my workshop for something like that.




Yes works a treat


----------



## MARK.B. (26 Nov 2013)

NHS in crisis due to shortage of hospital beds :shock: well now we know the reason why :wink: .

always like to see something destined for the scrapheap given a new lease of life =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Berncarpenter (26 Nov 2013)

Great idea ,and just what i could do with. How did you get hold of the bed frame? 

Cheers Bern


----------



## johnf (27 Nov 2013)

Berncarpenter":qc2znyru said:


> Great idea ,and just what i could do with. How did you get hold of the bed frame?
> 
> Cheers Bern


 Hi Bern 
E Bay is the Place just hope it's close enough to pick up I had to drive about 30 miles 
John


----------



## Berncarpenter (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks John i will take a look on the evil bay  

Cheers Bern.


----------

